# snow plowing with lift



## six4powerstroke (Aug 26, 2010)

I'm looking at a 02 powerstroke with 4 in lift. Is it possible to push snow with a western ultra mount. ? I don't want to customize the mount just curious if it will push snow ok with stock tires. Any with pics please post. Thanks in advance


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

with a 4 inch lift, you will need to drop the mount to keep the angle of the plow proper. otherwise you will do damage to the plow, and go through cutting edges like crazy.


----------



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

six4powerstroke;1299684 said:


> I'm looking at a 02 powerstroke with 4 in lift. Is it possible to push snow with a western ultra mount. ? I don't want to customize the mount just curious if it will push snow ok with stock tires. Any with pics please post. Thanks in advance


ultra mounts are adjustable when the plow is put together if you set it up for the highest setting you might be ok. all this info is in the owners booklet of the plow. id look at mine for you but its in my broken truck at the ford dealer.


----------



## Tony350 (Feb 6, 2010)

If you adjust the plow like fatheadon said you may be alright. The biggest thing is the aframe won't sit level. If it isn't level your cutting edge will wear unevenly when the plow is angled. If it is drastically out of level it will be harder for the moldboard to trip. I would mount it and see hoe it looks. If it is bad take it to a fab shop and get a price on adjusting your mount down.

Some food for thought, you could put a taller piece of cutting edge steel on and that would raise the height of the aframe, however this would give the plow more leverage and make it trip a little easier as well.


----------



## fatcat2929 (Nov 7, 2006)

I have an 00 powerstroke and have a 4 inch lift. I have had no problems what so ever with it! Still have the original cutting edge on it, and have had it three seasons.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

fatcat2929;1299983 said:


> I have an 00 powerstroke and have a 4 inch lift. I have had no problems what so ever with it! Still have the original cutting edge on it, and have had it three seasons.


and it is very likely the plow is set up for a 4 inch lift. without adjustments to the mount, the angle of the A frame would be off.

my 88 has a 6 inch lift, but the mount was lowered to keep the A frame level. so i get 10 years out of a cutting edge. but if it was not lowered i would only get 2-3 plowings out of the edge, or the plow would break when it hits a manhole or a seam in the road.


----------



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

tjctransport;1300096 said:


> and it is very likely the plow is set up for a 4 inch lift. without adjustments to the mount, the angle of the A frame would be off.
> 
> my 88 has a 6 inch lift, but the mount was lowered to keep the A frame level. so i get 10 years out of a cutting edge. but if it was not lowered i would only get 2-3 plowings out of the edge, or the plow would break when it hits a manhole or a seam in the road.


tjctransport the op asks about western plows you have meyers so you really can speak on this subject.

Ultra mounts are adjustable lowest setting is 13"-14.5" 2nd is 14.5-16 3rd 16-17.5 and highest is 19 inches from the bottom of the mount now my 2011 f350 uses the 2nd and has stock 35s so at the highest setting the Op should be ok as long as hes not plowing 6 months outta the year


----------



## Tony350 (Feb 6, 2010)

Regardless of the plow brand the general rule of thumb is thea frame should be as level as possible. It is hard to say unless you have the same year truck with the same lift and tires. Put it on and the highest configuration and see what happens.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

fatheadon1;1300522 said:


> tjctransport the op asks about western plows you have meyers so you really can speak on this subject.


a plow is a plow. if the a frame is 4 inches higher at the mount than at the pivot bolt, you are asking for trouble no mater who the manufacturer is. 
2 of the 3 trucks at the body shop have western plows on them, and before i dropped the frames the cutting edges would not last one season. i lowered them 5 years ago, and the cutting edges still look like new.


----------



## six4powerstroke (Aug 26, 2010)

fatcat2929, do you have any pics of the plow on the truck?


----------



## fatcat2929 (Nov 7, 2006)

Not really the best but it shows it flat.


----------



## six4powerstroke (Aug 26, 2010)

truck with plow looks great.

What is the the height from the ground to the front fender on your truck?


----------

